# what are these 3 small holes in my wall



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

i just notice small three holes on the inside wall after moving my glass/metal tv stand against it, its sheet rock. paper clip size holes, i put a paper clip in it and its not deep or anything. i am in Texas, home was built in 03, just worry about Termites. pictures:


on this pciture if you notice the left side of the hole, the wall has a little puffy area, life pooing out. i tapped very hard on it and its good.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Odd height, but I am guessing that someone was looking to find the wall studs. To accurately hang pictures elsewhere on that wall. 


Fill em with spackle, sand em, paint em. an they are gone.

ED


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> Odd height, but I am guessing that someone was looking to find the wall studs. To accurately hang pictures elsewhere on that wall.
> 
> 
> Fill em with spackle, sand em, paint em. an they are gone.
> ...


Thanks, I was gonna do that. but wanted to make sure it was not termites or other pest related. is the bump next to it normal in walls?

Also should i get termites inspections done ever how often? This is my first home and I lived here for 4-5 years.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Depending on the QUALITY of the labor used on the building , there could be uneven lumps and bumps in walls. 

But usually not very noticeable. 

Termite inspections vary from locality to locality. Your local "bug man" knows your area better than I.

You might ask them, I do wish that I could help more but as I said I ain't nearby. 


ED


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> Depending on the QUALITY of the labor used on the building , there could be uneven lumps and bumps in walls.
> 
> But usually not very noticeable.
> 
> ...


thanks op


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

NSA webcam holes.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Doesn't look like a pest problem to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## GerryB (Dec 22, 2014)

They don't look like termite work. Termites wilol leave small holes but there will be fine "sawdust" that has fallen out of the hole. If there are subterranean termites you would find mud tubes on the wall where they explore to find new food sources. My suggestion is spackle, paint, recheck in five years or sooner if there are changes.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

Those three holes you found on your wall, I think not very disturbing. But you need to be careful about why those happen, So, talk to someone specialist.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I would be more concerned about the discoloration. Seems to match the crud on the base molding. Is that water damage, or dirt? Looks like to the left of those three holes there was a patch done at some time


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

They appear to be termite exploratory holes, baseboard appears to have issues as well. Of course I'm making the call from a photo. Have a professional termite inspection done. If you already have a service, I would have them take a look.


----------

